# Valinor



## Éomond (Dec 21, 2002)

I just started reading the Silmarillion and I can't find where Valinor is. 

Where is Valinor???


----------



## Anamatar IV (Dec 21, 2002)

Valinor _was_ across the sea from Beleriand (note: note middle earth) in Aman.

But it gets removed from the confines of the world later in the book.


----------



## Éomond (Dec 21, 2002)

Ok thanks, I felt real stupid looking at the map all the time trying to figure it out.

Where does it say in the book where it is?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 22, 2002)

From the chapter Of the Beginning of Days in the Silmarillion:


> Thus ended the Spring of Arda. The dwelling of the Valar upon Almaren was utterly destroyed, and they had no abiding place upon the face of the Earth. Therefore they departed from Middle-earth and went to the Land of Aman, *the westernmost of all lands upon the borders of the world; for its west shores looked upon the Outer Sea*, that is called by the Elves Ekkaia, encircling the Kingdom of Arda. how wide is that sea none know but the Valar; and beyond it are the Walls of the Night. But the east shores of Aman were the uttermost end of Belegaer, the Great Sea of the West; and since Melkor was returned to Middle-earth and they could not yet overcome him, the Valar fortified their dwelling, and upon the shores of the sea they raised the Pelóri, the Mountains of Aman, highest upon Earth. And above all the mountains of the Pelóri was that height upon whose summit Manwë set his throne. Taniquetil the Elves name that holy mountain, and Oiolossë Everlasting Whiteness, and Elerrína Crowned with Stars, and many names beside; but the Sindar spoke of it in their later tongue as Amon Uilos. Taniquetil Manwë and Varda could look out across the Earth even into the furthest East.
> *Behind the walls of the Pelóri the Valar established their domain in that region which is called Valinor*; and there were their houses, their gardens , and their towers. In that guarded land the Valar gathered great store of light and all the fairest things that were saved from the ruin; and many others yet fairer they made anew, and Valinor became more beautiful even the Middle-earth in the Spring of Arda; ad it was blessed, for the Deathless dwelt there, and there naught faded nor withered, neither was there any stain upon flower or leaf in that land, nor any corruption or sickness in anything that lived; for the very stones and waters were hallowed.


 that is where Valinor is.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 23, 2002)

Later Valinor is re-placed .Because of men,because of Numenorians.Is re-placed outside the visible world and there are secret path which only elves know so they can reach Aman.


----------

